# Looking for group in Buffalo,NY.



## AuroraGyps (Aug 30, 2002)

Experienced gamer chick from Buffalo/South Towns area looking for new group (kinda lost previous group in the divorce ).  Interested in 3E D&D (any D&D setting, as well as almost any D20 game, except Star Wars), as well as Witchcraft, Amber DRPG, Buffy the Vampire Slayer RPG, Conspiracy X, Werewolf, Vampire, Changeling, Shadow Run, and Cyberpunk.  More into in depth playing as opposed to hack’n’slash (although, sometimes ya just gotta kick some butt  ).  Meeting fellow female gamers is a big plus.


----------

